# Morels lead to 3 Deaths??



## misskay

http://channel24news.com/2017/05/morels-linked-to-three-deaths-in-peru-in/


Anyone hear of this??


----------



## twisted minds

It's a prank news site, but if you're worried, I'll take all those morels and dispose of safely and properly!


----------



## Inthewild

Me no have worries... Me haven't found any! STBM


----------



## misskay

LOL omg!!! My friends were trying to scare me hahhaha


----------



## twisted minds

misskay said:


> LOL omg!!! My friends were trying to scare me hahhaha


MissKay, if you go to the top of that page, you can create your own prank page. Time to start thinking of ideas to get back at your "friends"! Good ideas should come with all that time in the woods and fresh air hunting shrooms.


----------



## austin

misskay said:


> http://channel24news.com/2017/05/morels-linked-to-three-deaths-in-peru-in/
> 
> 
> Anyone hear of this??


What state are you in? I need to move this thread to whatever it is.


----------



## Maystar

austin said:


> What state are you in? I need to move this thread to whatever it is.


It was a prank site.


----------



## ms_ morel

austin said:


> What state are you in? I need to move this thread to whatever it is.


Well, austin, if you're talking about where the supposed _'deaths_' were, try _Peru, Indiana_. But, that "news" site is a *FAKE NEWZ* site. Worse yet, it's a *PRANK* newz site. It says so right on it.


----------



## ms_ morel

misskay said:


> LOL omg!!! My friends were trying to scare me hahhaha


Your search engine is your REAL friend, misskay ....


----------



## austin

ms_ morel said:


> Well, austin, if you're talking about where the supposed _'deaths_' were, try _Peru, Indiana_. But, that "news" site is a *FAKE NEWZ* site. Worse yet, it's a *PRANK* newz site. It says so right on it.


I prefer to have it based on the state the member is in as that's the way the board is broken down.


----------



## misskay

twisted minds said:


> MissKay, if you go to the top of that page, you can create your own prank page. Time to start thinking of ideas to get back at your "friends"! Good ideas should come with all that time in the woods and fresh air hunting shrooms.


yes!!!! lol sorry guys


----------



## misskay

Im in IL you can probably delete this thread


----------



## sharky597

twisted minds said:


> It's a prank news site, but if you're worried, I'll take all those morels and dispose of safely and properly!


I hear putting them on a freshly grilled steak neutralizes the poison.


----------

